# sto male ...



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

mal di pancia ... ho fatto indigestione di rotelle di liquirizia haribo. ne mangio troppe ... e voi, di quali caramelle abusate?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*grace*



grace ha detto:


> mal di pancia ... ho fatto indigestione di rotelle di liquirizia haribo. ne mangio troppe ... e voi, di quali caramelle abusate?


ieri sera di noccioline.

non quelle americane..ma quelle nostrane ...stanotte tutte sullo stomaco.

credevo avessi mal pancia dal ridere ,-)


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ieri sera di noccioline.
> 
> non quelle americane..ma quelle nostrane ...stanotte tutte sullo stomaco.
> 
> credevo avessi mal pancia dal ridere ,-)


il ridere ha peggiorato la situazione ...


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

in rete ho trovato altri rotella-dipendenti. leggete un po':​ 
"Un tempo, si affrontavano con il coltello tra i denti i pensatori di tutte le epoche attorno a pochi, brevissimi concetti (gli universali o idee o forme o enti razionali o concetti) che occupano lo spazio di una pagina, ma a catturarli, davvero, uno ci mette almeno una vita. Adesso, vai al supermarket, alla cifra tonda di due euro mancano 10 centesimi, e le dita seguono binari invisibili e pescano una monodose di rotella. Scartata, la rotella si presenta, intatta, nella sua apertura al mondo, con l'interrogativo muto: ​ 
*come si mangia?*​ 
*Realismo moderato*: la rotella esiste nella realtà, ma intera esiste solo nella nostra mente. Si mangia intera, infilandosela in bocca, addentando con calma​ 
*Realismo radicale*: la rotella esiste nella realtà, intera. Ed esiste anche nella mente. Si mangia srotolata, pezzo per pezzo, centellinando​ 
*Nominalismo*: la rotella, qui e ora, in mano a te è l'unica rotella che, adesso, esiste. Si mangia a morsi, senza srotolarla.​ 
*Concettualismo*: la rotella non esiste come la vediamo, è solo incollata con qualche antiossidante. Si srotola, ma si mangia intera​ 
*Divisionismo*:La rotella haribo si srotola, poi si dividono le due stringhe che la compongono e si mangiano.​ 
*Sofismo*:la rotella si srotola e poi si riarrotola ciascuna delle due parti intorno al dito indice e poi si mangia a morsi da là​ 
*Variabile panteista*: Inserire uno dei fili dentro la cannuccia del succo di frutta (all'albicocca) e aspirarla su"​ 
http://www.ludobus.it/rotelle.htm​ 
ho scoperto di essere una CONCETTUALISTA della rotella! però ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Marzo 2007)

le rondelle di liquerizia???? uhmmmmm......

io devo stare lontano da tutti i "pastigliacci" gommosi, di qualsiasi gusto. Adoro le liquerizie (anche se un'amica mi ha detto che mi deve recapitare quella "salata"), ma ho proibito a mia moglie di acquistare ogni cosa perchè poi il terrore che diventino vecchie...... brrrrr......


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> le rondelle di liquerizia???? uhmmmmm......
> 
> io devo stare lontano da tutti i "pastigliacci" gommosi, di qualsiasi gusto. Adoro le liquerizie (anche se un'amica mi ha detto che mi deve recapitare quella "salata"), ma ho proibito a mia moglie di acquistare ogni cosa perchè poi il terrore che diventino vecchie...... brrrrr......


che buoni i pasticciacci gommosi, vale a dire gli orsetti alla frutta, i bastoncini e le stringhe di liquirizia, i panini di zucchero ripieni di liquirizia e zucchero colorato, le bottigliette cola ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*mah*



grace ha detto:


> che buoni i pasticciacci gommosi, vale a dire gli orsetti alla frutta, i bastoncini e le stringhe di liquirizia, i panini di zucchero ripieni di liquirizia e zucchero colorato, le bottigliette cola ...


a me sembra nostalgia ..dell'oratorio..
Io non mangio caramelle ..però le gelatine...
Ma i cioccolatini di qualità...mmmmm
Del resto "la vita è come una scatola di cioccolatini: non sai mai quale ti capita" 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

...io i pistacchi uno dietro l'altro all'infinito...


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> a me sembra nostalgia ..dell'oratorio..​
> Io non mangio caramelle ..però le gelatine...​
> Ma i cioccolatini di qualità...mmmmm​
> Del resto "la vita è come una scatola di cioccolatini: non sai mai quale ti capita"


 
le gelatine ... mmmmm che buone ... e i coccodrilli, gli spumoni, le more e i lamponi, i cilindretti di liquirizia ripieni, i fudge alla vaniglia ...


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

comunque ... quando mi riprendo da quasta dannata nausea voglio provare la variabile panteista, però con succo di mela verde ...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*sun*



sunrise ha detto:


> ...io i pistacchi uno dietro l'altro all'infinito...


 
si...li adoro...


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...li adoro...


e gli anacardi? che voluttà ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*perdo il controllo*

...con le arachidi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..sotto natale ...per recuperare poi ci metto tre mesi!


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

si ma la befana prima che torna... pensa alle uova e alle colombe

...secondo me con tutta questa voglia di carammelle ... avete ricevuto tanto carbone


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*sun*



sunrise ha detto:


> si ma la befana prima che torna... pensa alle uova e alle colombe
> 
> ...secondo me con tutta questa voglia di carammelle ... avete ricevuto tanto carbone


 
ora ti impalliniamo il culetto..


mira

puntate

fuoco!


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...li adoro...


io quando esco con gli amici , abbiamo il menù fisso ...Media doppio malto chiara e pistacchi ...poi funziona così 5 pistacchi un goccio di birra e tirata di sigaretta e si ricomincia fino a 3 4 medie ... e poi per finire tanta plin plin

Alla fine torno a casa con 2 litri di birra 1 kg di pistacchi e un pacchetto di sigarette fumato


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora ti impalliniamo il culetto..
> 
> 
> mira
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

sunrise ha detto:


> io quando esco con gli amici , abbiamo il menù fisso ...Media doppio malto chiara e pistacchi ...poi funziona così 5 pistacchi un goccio di birra e tirata di sigaretta e si ricomincia fino a 3 4 medie ... e poi per finire tanta plin plin
> 
> Alla fine torno a casa con 2 litri di birra 1 kg di pistacchi e un pacchetto di sigarette fumato


+ rutto finale.


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> + rutto finale.


...e puzzettina finale dentro il letto a mo di sonnifero


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*ahahah*



sunrise ha detto:


> ...e puzzettina finale dentro il letto a mo di sonnifero


 


ma senti a questo..tutto  precisino precisino e poi badam..il botto finale...


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

grazie mi hai illuminato ,ora ho capito il motivo per il quale la mia ex ha fatto la sua scelta


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma senti a questo..tutto precisino precisino e poi badam..il botto finale...


... e poi comunque mò di che tu certe cose non le fai no???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*forse*



sunrise ha detto:


> ... e poi comunque mò di che tu certe cose non le fai no???


..è peggio quello che precede il finale 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Sun*



sunrise ha detto:


> grazie mi hai illuminato ,ora ho capito il motivo per il quale la mia ex ha fatto la sua scelta


 
una qualunque persona dotata di sano spirito ci sghignazza su queste cose...

non dirmi che lei ne rimaneva inorridita...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..è peggio quello che precede il finale


oddio..non l'ho capita..datemi una svegliata...

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una qualunque persona dotata di sano spirito ci sghignazza su queste cose...
> 
> non dirmi che lei ne rimaneva inorridita...


 
no no , tranquilla la mia era una semplice battuta , non ci facevamo problemi del genere ...anzi in quei casi ci divertivamo a vicenda
P.S. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   o cmq mica sono uno scorregione...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*sun*



sunrise ha detto:


> no no , tranquilla la mia era una semplice battuta , non ci facevamo problemi del genere ...anzi in quei casi ci divertivamo a vicenda
> P.S.
> 
> 
> ...



















è la precisazione che mi ha fatto saltare dalla sedia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*sono un po' a modo mio*

...le birre con gli amici ..mi sembra triste 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..ma se fosse vino con pane e salame mi piacerebbe


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è la precisazione che mi ha fatto saltare dalla sedia...


son simpatico a volte ehhh? ;-)

va bè io chiudo tutto che vado a ninne... 'notte 'notte a tuttis


----------



## Old sunrise (2 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...le birre con gli amici ..mi sembra triste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no tranquilla non è triste te lo assicuro , e comunque qui a Roma con gli amici si va anche a  Ariccia e come dici tu Vino Pane salame ma specialmente tanta porchetta e si sta alla grande.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*persa.*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...le birre con gli amici ..mi sembra triste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si farà.


----------



## Old grace (3 Marzo 2007)

buooonanotte forum! domani è un altro giorno. già. già.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2007)

*è già domani*






















    ...e è sabato ....ah


grace ha detto:


> buooonanotte forum! domani è un altro giorno. già. già.


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> che buoni i pasticciacci gommosi, vale a dire gli orsetti alla frutta, i bastoncini e le stringhe di liquirizia, i panini di zucchero ripieni di liquirizia e zucchero colorato, le bottigliette cola ...


Una volta trovavi anche le more alla frutta, ora le fa solo la "morositas", quelle mi fecevano impazzire....


----------



## Old grace (3 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Una volta trovavi anche le more alla frutta, ora le fa solo la "morositas", quelle mi fecevano impazzire....


si trovano ancora ... un saluto a te lancy!


----------

